# Royal K9 Kennel



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

HI everyone. Like many, I've begun my search for our next family member and came here for the vast wealth of knowledge available. I found the Royal K9 Kennel with some beautiful dogs that I am interested in. Do any of you have experience with this breeder? I guess it is a long shot but I thought I'd ask. This is my first post so I can't link to their site, sorry about that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this the kennel?

german shepherd breeder - Home - Fort Pierre, SD


----------



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

yep, that is the Kennel I'm talking about.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My puppy Baron is from Royal K9 Kennels, the breeder is Candice Spencer. I can highly recommend her. Baron was very well socialized and she spends a lot of time with the puppies and in matching the puppy to the clients. She does ship. If you are in South Dakota, she also delivers the puppy. As Castlemaid posted, that is her website:german shepherd breeder - Home - Fort Pierre, SD. 

As she says on her website, it is best to contact her for the latest information. I emailed her and received a prompt reply. She may have some females still available from the last litter. You can also check the FaceBook page and the group page for Royal K9 Kennel:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/370846999792091/.


----------



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

thanks for your reply Mary Beth. Would you say that her dogs would make a good home protection/companion animal?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Some of her dogs have working line German parents, others have show lines. If you want a dog that is more likely to protect, I would go with the working line dogs. That's not a guarantee, though. My show line female would be more likely to bite an intruder than my working line, who LOVES everyone!

There are some excellent genetics in her dog's pedigrees, so I think she obviously knows her stuff, and would trust her to pick a pup to match your requirements and life style.


----------



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

thanks for the reply. I'm feeling more confident about the Royal K9 Kennel.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Jharpphoto said:


> thanks for your reply Mary Beth. Would you say that her dogs would make a good home protection/companion animal?


I agree with Sunsilver's comment. The posts on the Royal K9 Group in Facebook attest to her gsds being a good home protection/comanion dogand also a family dog. Even at only 3.5 months, my Baron is a lovely companion and she picked just the right pup for me.


----------



## marley18 (Nov 7, 2017)

Did you decide to go with Royal K9 Kennel? Your thread has me interested in Royal K9 Kennel now, seeing I'm not too confident about the breeders in my area.


----------



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

marley18 said:


> Did you decide to go with Royal K9 Kennel? Your thread has me interested in Royal K9 Kennel now, seeing I'm not too confident about the breeders in my area.


I have purchased a pup from Royal K9 to be delivered next week. There seems to be a lot of happy owners and dogs on the Royal K9 Facebook page. I've had a few members here review the pedigree of the sire/dam for the pup I bought and got feedback that ranged from "great lines and pedigrees" to "run as fast as you can away from this breeder". I obviously took the former and am hoping for a good dog.


----------



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

[/IMG]

Juno, arriving next Tuesday.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Too freaking adorable!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Juno is adorable! And your puppy and my puppy Baron have the same sire: Zak.


----------



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Mary Beth. I see a lot of ZAK in her. We are very excited about Tuesday.


----------



## greenapple12 (Dec 24, 2017)

Post removed by ADMIN - please PM poster for information.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi greenapple - please review forum rules, we do not allow breeder bashing on the board - it always gets messy and we are not in a position to police or judge such posts. If you build up your posting history to five posts or more, you'll be able to send PM's in case anyone contacts you for more info.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Comments removed since they were in response to a deleted post. 

ADMIN


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know this breeder but anytime I see a requirement to buy NuVet in the contract it makes my blood boil. First, the specific order number means the breeder is a distributor and making money off this. Second, if the puppy is on a good kibble, there is zero need for this. All the vitamins and minerals listed in NuVet Canine is already in kibble in appropriate amounts per either AAFCO or NRC. The requirement to buy this or void the guarantee is nothing more than a scam. Not just a scam but a potentially dangerous one given the fat soluble vitamins in this product that can be toxic and the added calcium/phosporus that the puppies certainly don't need as the kibble is carefully balanced.


----------



## Pamelake (Oct 1, 2020)

Jharpphoto said:


> HI everyone. Like many, I've begun my search for our next family member and came here for the vast wealth of knowledge available. I found the Royal K9 Kennel with some beautiful dogs that I am interested in. Do any of you have experience with this breeder? I guess it is a long shot but I thought I'd ask. This is my first post so I can't link to their site, sorry about that.


Hi Jharpphoto. I am just like you and started a quest for my companion long haired GS. I am looking for a dog with a great temperment that can hand training into a therapy dog. I have passed up quite a few kennels before I found Royal K9. I am very pleased with the research that I have come up with so far and think I will be following through with one of her puppies. My question to you is, did you end up getting one of her puppies and are you happy? Thank you for your information and time. PS-would you post a picture of your puppy, now grown adult.


----------



## greenapple12 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jharpphoto said:


> HI everyone. Like many, I've begun my search for our next family member and came here for the vast wealth of knowledge available. I found the Royal K9 Kennel with some beautiful dogs that I am interested in. Do any of you have experience with this breeder? I guess it is a long shot but I thought I'd ask. This is my first post so I can't link to their site, sorry about that.





Jharpphoto said:


> HI everyone. Like many, I've begun my search for our next family member and came here for the vast wealth of knowledge available. I found the Royal K9 Kennel with some beautiful dogs that I am interested in. Do any of you have experience with this breeder? I guess it is a long shot but I thought I'd ask. This is my first post so I can't link to their site, sorry about that.


 Be careful with this breeder. She is real nice until there is a problem and then she will turn on you with a vengeance. My dog lasted 5 years.


----------

